# Eleocharis sp. mini (with images)



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

In my experience eleocharis likes to take some time adjusting and establishing its roots. Feeding the roots also seems to help.


----------



## ichristos (Aug 25, 2014)

thanks for that. how can I do that (feet the roots that is)
can I use the EI ferts for that or do I need a specific product? 
Any technique you can share?

Thanks


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'd just do EI ferts, maybe add some root tabs, and just wait it out. What probably happened is that the emersed growth died off while the new growth is getting going and converted to underwater life.

Give it time, its a bit of a slower grow in my experience


----------



## ichristos (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks HybridHerp. I will keep monitoring and I hope that I can see some progress in the near future. I noticed some new growth on my anubia nana yesterday (folded new leaf) - today a new leaf formed fully. I hope that next comes Eleocharis. 



HybridHerp said:


> I'd just do EI ferts, maybe add some root tabs, and just wait it out. What probably happened is that the emersed growth died off while the new growth is getting going and converted to underwater life.
> 
> Give it time, its a bit of a slower grow in my experience


----------



## ichristos (Aug 25, 2014)

Two weeks after my last post I cannot see any real progress with Eleocharis sp.mini. For one I can see no further melting. Other plants are doing OK but this one seems idle. But by now I'd expect some runners.

As I don't get any nasty algae other than (some) brown algae, I was thinking about lowering my lights to see how that would affect its behavior. Also, maybe its time to supplement EI with some root tabs.

Any thoughts on tropica's Eleocharis sp.mini? Is it really that slow a grower? If I opt for eleocharis parvula that is grown submerged does anyone think that I'd have better results? 
I think that the _"damage"_ from acclimatizing from emersed to submerged is really holding back the expected growth...


Thanks.


----------



## laconic (Oct 7, 2013)

It takes a few weeks to establish its roots and a few more weeks to see it spreading. You need to give it 4-6 weeks to see evidence of growing.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

> 1. Can you spot something I am doing wrong here? Any parameters I can change?
> 2. Is it safe to assume that melting is because Eleocharis sp. mini is grown emersed, and it needs time to acclimate?
> 3. Is Eleocharis parvula an easier plant to grow compared to this one?


Hi ichristos,

1. Your parameters appear to be fine and your light should be more than adequate.

2. Yes, the melting is no doubt due to the fact the plants were grown emersed.

3. No, I have grown several species of Eleocharis and E. parvula grows at about the same pace at Eleocharis sp 'mini' (also known as Eleocharis sp 'Belem').

My experience is with Eleocharis species is it can easily take a month or more before it starts to put out runners. First the plants 'melt' (if grown emersed), then the plant just sits there, then I start to see new leaves growing from the crown, and lastly I see runners coming out of the crown and spreading. When it comes to "hair grass" patience is a virtue!


----------



## ichristos (Aug 25, 2014)

thanks for your feedback. then patience it is... :icon_roll


----------

